# Can GPs prescribe Clomid?



## MrsPootle (Sep 21, 2010)

Or do you have to get a consultant to prescribe it?

I'm wondering about going back on it - but I've had 4 failed IVF cycles - so I can't remember if it's something I need to go back to my GP in order to get referred to a consultant, or go private with my fertility clinic...

Thanks,
MrsP xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

As with everything fertility it's a postcode lottery.  I believe it is down to the individual gp, but could equally be dependent on the rules of the pct.  I know many women who have been told by their gps that they cannot px them Clomid, but by the same token my gp did px it for me.  So the only thing you can do is ask really.  Sorry I haven't been much help!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Mine wouldn't as he said I had to be monitored with monthly follicle tracking scans.

Perhaps give your GP a call.

X


----------



## MrsPootle (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you both - I think that's what I thought - the only way is to ask!  I've got an appointment lined up on Monday so I will do so.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll be watching this thread as I had been wondering the same thing


----------



## ginsy (Aug 6, 2012)

Mine did and after only one month of trying too, which I understand is pretty unusual! First month of trying, did an opk, no LH surge, spoke to doc straight away and got a day 21 test, prog level of 3, got prescribed clomid the following week when I went in to get the day 21 test results and away I went in time for next cycle.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow ginsy that certainly gives us food for thought. I had thought about asking GP as I love mine she is fab and so supportive. I may give it a whirl if I hit a brick wall with consultant. My experiences at the hospital so far have been pretty rubbish   

I know some people have said GP's won't give due to the monitoring offered via specialist, however I have not been offered any scans or bloods, just a prescription for 3 months and a 'see you in Feb, unless you're pregnant, then we won't'!!!

Great eh? wonderful NHS!! I know people say don't moan about the NHS, as other countries don't have the luxury. Well in my opinion those of us who work pay into the system and some of us have worked for the NHS for 20 years!!! No perks in the nursing profession folks


----------



## MrsPootle (Sep 21, 2010)

Spudlin - When I was on Clomid before, I got it from a consultant with a 'see you in 4 months', no monitoring, no scans - so I have no idea whether the doseage was correct and whatnot.  Only that it didn't work in terms of any sprogs.  Then I went straight to the IVF treadmill where I've been for several years now...  So it was news to me the other week that such things existed!!!

Ginsy - I'm hoping for the same stroke of luck!


----------



## ginsy (Aug 6, 2012)

Me too, no point being on it if no baby at the end of it. To be honest I'm wondering if it is doing any good, I'm getting spotting mid cycle which makes me think that the embryo if it does form won't be able to implant because the lining is coming away. My doctor said not to worry but as he's a GP not a specialist I think he was just saying that to make me go away, he sounded a bit busy! One good thing though is my doctor said he thought the anovulation is most probably due to weight gain, I was two stone overweight but I've lost a stone now, one more to go and then I may see if I am ovulating by myself. I've never been so motivated to diet - even at christmas!


----------



## MrsPootle (Sep 21, 2010)

Ginsy - yep - although lucky enough to only put on 3lbs during this cycle, I have an already there 1.5 stone to shift.  This might be the thing that kick starts things so fingers crossed on that too.  I thought I'd read that spotting is common on Clomid - but I have read SO many articles over the past 8 days... it's hard to remember where and what I've read!  Good luck with the whole weight loss she-bang - I'm joining Bootcamp after Xmas... in for a penny, in for a pound!


----------

